# si tuvieseis que comprar un portatil

## deniawor

que procesador me aconsejais, un intel o un amd?

----------

## cameta

¿Que te gusta más la Pepsi o la Coca Cola?   :Smile: 

Te volveran loco con la respuesta. Pero lo cierto es que AMD es más barato.

----------

## Vorxok

Yo compraría un Core 2 duo,en caso de que te pase algo en el pc y ya no esta en garantia,podrias tener mejores posibilidades por encontrar un micro de estos con poco dinero.El resto mas que nada es cuestion tuya, si quieres ponos enlaces de portatiles que te gusten y asi podremos darte opinion sobre ellos  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

intel.... son bastantes mejores con el ahorro de energia.

si bien bajo carga son bastante mas parejos (igual ganan los intel). en idle, no consumen nada....

en lo que gana amd seguro es en el precio

----------

## natxoblogg

en definitiva la pregunta es: ¿para que vas a utilizar el ordenador?

No deberías preocuparte de la marca, sino del modelo que elijas con su arquitectura asociada.

Por ejemplo si quieres un procesador para jugar, deberías tener uno medianamente potente, aunque más potente debería ser la gráfica y el bus de datos (esto si es importante).

Si lo quieres para navegar, consultar el correo, openoffice y demás, no te hace falta un castañón.

Dinos el uso que le das, y te aconsejaremos arquitecturas.

----------

## deniawor

para jugar no lo quiero, no para temas de graficos tampoco

----------

## the incredible hurd

A mí los MacBook Pro me encantan; pero si quieres algo más práctico y barato y no lo necesitas ni para gráficos ni para jugar, quizá me decantaría por un netbook, aunque no compilaría con él ni de broma, para eso está el desktop. Los netbooks también me encantan, son como un juguete muy práctico.

----------

## cameta

Pues por lo visto quiere algo barato: Que se compre un AMD es barato y no van mal.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos...

Yo tb estaba pensando en comprarme un nuevo juguete así que os posteo el que estaba pensando y me dicen:

http://www1.euro.dell.com/es/es/domestica/Portátiles/inspiron-11z/pd.aspx?refid=inspiron-11z&s=dhs&cs=esdhs1&~oid=es~es~191967~inspiron-11z_n00z1103~~

por 500 €

es un dell tamaño netbook (11,6 pulgadas y pequeñito) pero con 4 GB de ram y un procesador de doble nucleo (no se si es bueno o no), y 320 MB de HD (creo que con la mitad me sobra... pero siempre está bien tener sitios para varias particiones con distintas distros)

Me gustan los netbook por el tamaño (de hecho uso un pre-netbook... un ibm thinkpad x24 de 11 o 12 pulgadas, muy chiquitin tb)... pero me gustaría que fuese un pc razonablemente potente que pudiese compilar sin problemas... y que no se quede tostado cuando abro una página de flash

¿que opinana y que cambiarían?

¿algún otro portatil con características similares que me recomiendan?

Un saludo

PD: Vivo en España... por si tengo que ir a una tienda física  :Smile: 

----------

## pelelademadera

muy lindo bichito este ultimo.

le critico 2 cosas. la ram. recomendaria que sean 2 modulos y no uno de 4gb... 2 modulos de 2gb. 4gb sobran para todo y con la vga intel va a cambiar mucho con el ancho de banda de memoria extra de las 2 rams.

y otra cosa, averigua si podes comprar sin la licencia de win2 7.

por ahi sale bastante mas barata sin licencia, aunque tengo entendido que M$ te "bonifica parte de la notebook" si la compras con ese S.O, por lo que te cobran menos a veces con win2 que sin el.

----------

## cameta

A mi personalmente me gustan las pantallas grandes, con las pequeñas te dejas la vista.

----------

